# Hatching



## J_lee_gordon (Feb 8, 2014)

Ok so my chicks hatched earlier this afternoon, and was wondering if when I should move them to the brooder?


Sent from Chicken Kid 99


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I started moving mine once I had two hatched and they were dry. Another one of those things that it will not kill the rest of the eggs if you lift the lid. Everyone has believed that for so many years. I had to know for sure so I changed the rules. Whatever was going to hatch, hatched even after raising the lid several times to retrieve hatched chicks.


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

robin416 said:


> I started moving mine once I had two hatched and they were dry. Another one of those things that it will not kill the rest of the eggs if you lift the lid. Everyone has believed that for so many years. I had to know for sure so I changed the rules. Whatever was going to hatch, hatched even after raising the lid several times to retrieve hatched chicks.


raising the lid just shrinkwraps the remaining unatched chicks that have

already pipped but not yet hatched

i wait 24 hours then assist any late hatchers if needed


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

What I found with shrink wrapping, if they pipped more than about 24 hours before hatch chances were very high they were going to need help any way. The membrane quickly dries once it reaches ambient air whether humidified or not. I know this from having first pipped eggs struggle to hatch after being pipped externally for over 24 hours when no raising of the lid occurred.


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

robin416 said:


> What I found with shrink wrapping, if they pipped more than about 24 hours before hatch chances were very high they were going to need help any way. The membrane quickly dries once it reaches ambient air whether humidified or not. I know this from having first pipped eggs struggle to hatch after being pipped externally for over 24 hours when no raising of the lid occurred.


I start counting when the 1st chick is out of it's egg

i leave the lid alone even if i really want to open it

but yes your rite

after 24 hours the pipped but not hatched chicks will need help

some of those will not be 100% rite which is why they didn't hatch out on their own


----------

